# nesimţit / nemernic



## THE-GULP

Bună,

Folosiţi cuvântul "nesimţit" să referiţi la un tip prost?ceva ca "asshole" în Engleză.

Mulţumesc anticipat.


----------



## farscape

dexonline.ro:

*NESIMȚÍT2,  -Ă, * _nesimțiți, -te,_ adj. *1.* Care este lipsit de  bun-simț, de bună creștere, de cuviință, de delicatețe.


(a-hole, insensitive and rude, very bad manners) 

Later,


----------



## ectuohy

Dar sensul cuvinte "nesimțit" e mai "slab", da? Care este diferență între  "nesimțit" și "nemernic" ?


----------



## farscape

*DEX online*: http://dexonline.ro/definitie/nemernic

*NEMÉRNIC, -Ă,* _nemernici,  -ce,_ adj., s.m. și f. *1.* (Om) ticălos, infam, mârșav. ♦ (Om)  de nimic, fără valoare; nevrednic, neputincios. *2.* (Pop.) (Om)  vrednic de milă, sărman. *3.* (Înv.) (Om) străin, pribeag, pripășit

Later,


----------



## ectuohy

Thanks Farscape!


----------



## Trisia

Aș spune că "nesimțit" e mai "slab" decât multe din cuvintele în engleză cu care e tradus de obicei. Și nici nu e deloc vulgar.

Nesimțitul e cineva care se poartă nepoliticos, urât, dar nu întotdeauna pentru că e rău. E mai mult ignorant și needucat, sau nu-i pasă de ceilalți și de cum îi afectează comportamentul lui.

Un nemernic e cineva care e ticălos cu bună știință, care face rău altora pentru că trage foloase din asta, și îi convine să facă pe cineva să sufere.


----------



## Csaba

Eu aș spune că nesimțit e cel care nu se gândește la ce simt alții (de consecințele asupra altora ale acțiunilor sale), adică sunt de acord cu Trisia. Depinde de context cât de tare e cuvântul, uneori poate fi și o glumă.

Nemernic e un cuvânt mai general, poate însemna mai multe feluri de răutate, poate fi un om care înșală sau minte dar și unul căruia îi place să facă rău cuiva. DEX scrie și de sensul de sărman, dar în folosința de zi cu zi nu se folosește așa niciodată, sau cel puțin eu nu am văzut acest sens decât în unele opere literare mai vechi.


----------

